# Doinel has reached 5000



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks! It's always a pleasure to read your posts.


----------



## doinel

Chère Kelly B,
Je suis très flattée d'être congratulée par un membre éminent du Forum.
Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: Je rêve depuis des années d'un sac Kelly. How vain!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Félicitaions doinel pour les 5000 ! 
Bien que je n'aie vu aucun message sur Francais-seulement de ta part ! 
Et prends bien soin des yeux de ton chat persan, étant donné qu'ils sont très sensibles !


----------



## Punky Zoé

5000 c'est mieux que 400 !...
... et les félicitations c'est mieux que les coups !  

    Bravo à une des incontournables du forum   ​


----------



## doinel

Merci Punky,
Tu ne m'oublies jamais 
Merci Iman,
Promis, je m'attarderai davantage sur le forum FS.


----------



## Vanda

Esperando encontrá-lo mais vezes .... way to go, boy!


----------



## atcheque

Bien ! et le meilleur reste à venir


----------



## Charlie Parker

Many thanks for all your help on the forum, doinel. Congratulations.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bravo Doinel !


----------



## Nanon

Bravo et bisettes


----------



## doinel

Geez I've more more friends than in real life. 
You're all so sweet.


----------



## Charlie Parker

doinel said:


> Geez I've more more friends than in real life.
> You're all so sweet.


 That's so funny. That would be true for me. I've got more cyber-friends on WR than in flesh and blood.


----------



## chamyto

Congrats for those 5,000 posts


----------

